# Additional Cigar Reviews - Reviews of the Montecristo Reserva Negra Robusto and the Arturo Fuente Opus X Petit Lancero



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Additional Cigar Reviews - Reviews of the Montecristo Reserva Negra Robusto and the Arturo Fuente Opus X Petit Lancero*

We have two high quality sticks on the menu for today's reviews. First up is the tasty Montecristo Reserva Negra Robusto, to be followed by the r...

Read the full article here: Additional Cigar Reviews - Reviews of the Montecristo Reserva Negra Robusto and the Arturo Fuente Opus X Petit Lancero


----------

